# Eure Meinung zur B&R und Automation Studio



## rekeu2000 (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Auswahl einer neuen Automatisierungsplattform und der dazugehörigen Software. 

Dabei bin ich über B&R mit dem *Automation Studio* gestolpert. Sieht ja auf den Prospekten alles super aus, aber wie ist das System wirklich? *Wie ist die Arbeit mit dem Automation Studio? *Für jedes Feedback wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Grüße 
rekeu


----------



## Maxl (16 Januar 2009)

Ich kenne B&R recht gut, und bevor ich Dir detaillierte Antworten geben kann noch ein paar Nachfragen:
- Du sprichst von einer "neuen Automatisierungsplattform" - welche Plattform wird jetzt verwendet bzw. welche soll abgelöst werden.
- in welcher Branche bist Du tätig (Leittechnik, Serienmaschinenbau, Sondermaschinenbau, ...) ?
- welche Kernpunkte sind entscheidend? (z.B. extrem schnelle Reaktion? Motion Control & CNC? Offenheit bei der Hardware??????? weit verzweigte Feldbusse??? ..... )

Grundsätzlich hab ich B&R als ein recht solides System kennengelernt, speziell dann wenn viel Datenmanipulation und Geschwindigkeit im Spiel ist - aber wie jedes System hat es auch seine Schwächen.
Bitte um mehr Infos!

mfg Maxl


----------



## thovi (17 März 2009)

Ich selber programmiere keine B & R Steuerungen. In unserem Betrieb werden diese Steuerungen aber eingesetzt. Das AS enthält Automation Basic zum Entwickeln der Programme. Da es sich um eine PS mit Basic und C Sprachelementen handelt kann auch ich den Ablauf eines Programmes verstehen. 
Ich entwickle Programme zur Fernsteuerung der B & R mit VB.Net. Mit dem PVI-Service von B & R ist das sehr einfach. Es enthält Klassen die einen direkten Zugriff auf die PV der Steuerung ermöglichen. Die PVs werden dabei mit ihrem Variablen Namen angesprochen. Daher ist die B&R für mich die erste Wahl wenn es um Daten Eingabe/Ausgabe ohne Panel geht. Man kann das Mit jedem Windows PC von jeder beliebigen Stelle aus erledigen.

mfg thovi


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 März 2009)

Ich bin mit B&R immer gut gefahren.
 Der Service ist gut. Es gibt eine persönliche Betreuung.
 Wir setzten B&R seit 1997 erfolgreich ein.
 Die CD Automation Studion beinhaltet sämtliche Software von B&R.
 Keine Extras für OPC Server oder ähnliches.
Mit dem Studio selber komme ich bestens zurecht.
Als Hochsprachen stehen Automation Basic, Strukturierter Text und C zur Verfügung. 



 Grüße Jens  :s12:


----------



## knorpe (18 März 2009)

hallo!

ich kann meinen vorpostern eigentlich nur recht geben. 

würde aber wie maxl schon sagt erst mal schaun welche applikation du machst und was du brauchst.

da wir in der firma nur b&r als steuerung verwenden kann ich leider aber nix zum vergleich mit anderen systemen sagen.

positiv finde ich:

gute hardware
nur eine software notwendig
guter support
preis
offenheit des systems
negativ:

hilfe und dokumentation der software mager
bekanntheitsgrad und damit eventuell probleme mit kunden
neue as versionen mit fehler behaftet - updatehäufigkeit
lg
knorpe


----------



## thovi (18 März 2009)

Jaaaaa!



knorpe schrieb:


> neue as versionen mit fehler behaftet - updatehäufigkeit


 
Das ist wirklich nervig. Die häufigen Updates zeigen aber auch die Bereitschaft Fehler einzusehen und auf Kundenwünsche einzugehen.

:-DDer telefonische Support ist sehr gut. Auf Anfrage erhält man Beispiele oder Korrekturen zum eigenen Code.

mfg thovi


----------



## knorpe (18 März 2009)

thovi schrieb:


> Jaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja aber manche fehler sind halt echt zu haare raufen


----------



## Jens_Ohm (18 März 2009)

knorpe schrieb:


> negativ:
> 
> hilfe und dokumentation der software mager
> bekanntheitsgrad und damit eventuell probleme mit kunden
> ...



Mit der Doku gehts mir auch so.
Seit der Version 2.4 hatte ich mit dem AS keine Probleme mehr.
Wie das mit der ganz neuen As 3.0 aussieht weiss ich nicht. Da arbeite ich noch nicht mit.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Maxl (18 März 2009)

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal zu Wort melden (vorallem da der Threadstarter bis jetzt noch keine Details genannt hat).

Zum Thema AS3
Bis jetzt sind die Erfahrungen noch recht positiv - das einzige größere Problem, welches mir bekannt ist, ist die Tatsache, dass hin und wieder der Compiler ohne Fehlermeldung einfach hängen bleibt (wenn man 2 Stunden wartet passiert noch immer nix) - hier hilft immer ein PC-Neustart.
Ansonsten läuft es erstaunlich gut - die Library-Verwaltung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, ansonsten bin ich zufrieden.
In AS3 sind auch die Feldbus-Konfiguratoren integriert - was speziell bei Profibus fein ist, aber auch die CanOpen und Modbus-Unterstützung ist jetzt drin (allerdings hängt hier der Erfolg sehr von der Qualität der eds-Dateien ab - die von SEW funktionieren wunderbar, die von Pilz (PnozMulti) laufen gar nicht.

Thema Preise und Geschwindigkeit
Dass die Dinger extrem schnell sind, ist ja kein Geheimnis. Auch ist es eine feine Sache, dass man nicht für jeden Blödsinn extra Optionen kaufen muss. Am tollsten war das beim Thema CNC - hier musste ich zwar sehr viel Zeit in die Einbindung und Anpassung des CNC-Kernprogrammes investieren, allerdings kostete die Option pauschal EUR 480 + MWSt. egal ob i 3 Achsen oder 35 anbinde.
Von den reinen Modulpreisen her (speziell bei IOs) kann ich jetzt nicht behaupten, dass B&R so viel günstiger ist - den Preisvergleich X20 - ET200S gewinnt B&R nur dann, wenn nur 3-4 IO-Module dranhängen (die Busanschaltungen sind wesentlich billiger als bei Siemens) - bei den eigentlichen IO-Modulen hatte Siemens zuletzt die Nase immer dünn vorne.
Was aber trotzdem fein ist, sind so Tatsachen, dass es recht flotte CPUs (wie z.B. EC20) schon um ein paar Hundert Euros gibt, mit denen man schon einige Spezialanwendungen lösen kann - und Dinge wie Ethernet und VNC-Server sind von vornherein drauf.

Zum Thema Vergleich und Anwendungen:
B&R ist beim Serien(nahen) Maschinenbau einfach super einzusetzen, da es von ganz klein bis ganz groß alles gibt - die Dinger sind schnell und im Prinzip für jeden Blödsinn offen. Aber auch für Versuchsaufbauten, Messvorrichtungen, komplexe CNC-Anwendungen usw. sind sie super einsetzbar.
Mittlerweile geht B&R auch den mehr und mehr den Weg "Konfigurieren statt Programmieren" - war es vor einigen Jahren noch notwendig, die Konfigurationsregister eines 2003-Temperaturmoduls per Programm zu beschreiben, so lässt sich dies heute alles im AS konfigurieren - auch die Feldbus-Anbindung hat mittlerweile fast den Komfort eines Simatic-Managers erreicht. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt das System offen, und man kann die Can-Schnittstellen auf Telegrammebene behandeln, und beliebige Protokolle nachbilden (hab mal ein Projekt gemacht, wo wir 3 Protokolle auf einem Can-Bus betrieben haben - der Zeitaufwand hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt, da ich das ganze 12 mal gebraucht habe, und der Kunde diese Mixtur auch bei Eigenbauprojekten weiterverwendem konnte)
Wo B&R allerdings immer noch anderen Produkten (speziell im Vergleich zu S7) hinterherhinkt, ist das Thema "Ändern im laufenden Betrieb". Ist ist z.B. kaum möglich, geänderte Tasks "stoßfrei" in die CPU zu laden. Man kann dieses Problem zwar (wenn man sich mit AS gut auskennt) mit organisatorischen und programmtechnischen Maßnahmen umgehen - allerdings für Neueinsteiger ist das recht mühsam. Somit ist dies vor allem bei weit verzweigten Anlagen, welche nie abgestellt werden können, ein k.o.-Kriterium - hier ist nach wie vor S7 die erste Wahl.

mfg Maxl


----------



## knorpe (18 März 2009)

zum AS 3.0:
da kann ich maxl nur zustimmen *ACK* - wir warten aber noch auf den nächsten release (anfang-mitte april ca.) dann sollen auch die nächsten schritte implemtiert sein (opc, webserver ...) hab nur mal kurz gestartet, ein projekt hochgezogen und a bissl gestöbert. gefiel mir aber gut. 

geschwindigkeit:
kommt immer drauf an was man vergleicht (cpu´s oder bussysteme) da halt ich mich aber raus weil mir da der vergleich fehlt.

preismäßig:
naja - bei *UNS* ist b&r billiger als siemens - aber das wird wohl eine sache er rabattstuffe sein.

in der abschlußbetrachtung stimme ich maxl zu. besonders da updaten von einzeltasks unter betrieb kann zu tortour werden. ist zwar besser als früher  (rede von 2.7 aktuell) aber immer noch wird ihre speicherphilosophie ihnen und damit auch uns beim updaten zum verhängnis.

lg


----------



## harrylask (19 März 2009)

Hallo rekeu2000,
Visual Components wurde noch nicht erwähnt, mit dem können Bedienoberflächen für deren Panels entworfen werden. Ist im AS integriert, muss nicht extra erworben werden. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, besonders deshalb weil es dafür eine API mit der du selbst am Panel was anzeigen kannst (Linien, Kreise, Blitting mit transparenter Farbe, Eingrenzung der Zeichenbefehle auf bestimmte Regionen (praktisch bei Diagrammen)).

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## Interceptor (2 April 2009)

knorpe schrieb:


> zum AS 3.0:
> da kann ich maxl nur zustimmen *ACK* - wir warten aber noch auf den nächsten release (anfang-mitte april ca.) dann sollen auch die nächsten schritte implemtiert sein (opc, webserver ...) hab nur mal kurz gestartet, ein projekt hochgezogen und a bissl gestöbert. gefiel mir aber gut.
> 
> geschwindigkeit:
> ...



Also ich weiß nicht was Du willst, OPC,Webserver und auch VNC kannst Du in Version 3.0.71 schon integrieren da brauchst Du nicht auf die 3.0.80 warten.

Da wir fast nur sereinmaschinbau betreiben, finde ich das mit dem Nachladen der Tasks nicht so schlimm, viel mehr nervt es, das die Kiste (APC620) oft abkackt wenn Du einiges in der Visu geändert hast und überträgst.

Bislang haben wir dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Slebst das TB-West (für uns zuständig) konnte bisher keine Lösung bringen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das ich bisher nix performanteres gesehen habe als die B&R SPS.

Alleine schon das die Visu von vornherein dabei ist.


----------



## knorpe (3 April 2009)

Hallo,



Interceptor schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was Du willst, OPC,Webserver und auch VNC kannst Du in Version 3.0.71 schon integrieren da brauchst Du nicht auf die 3.0.80 warten.


also webserver gibts schon seit längeren (as2.4 glaub ich) - ich meinte die webserver io-diagnose. hab mich wohl a bissl unverständlich ausgedrückt ;-) und der opc - server wird überarbeitet meines wissens nach.


Interceptor schrieb:


> Da wir fast nur sereinmaschinbau betreiben, finde ich das mit dem Nachladen der Tasks nicht so schlimm, viel mehr nervt es, das die Kiste (APC620) oft abkackt wenn Du einiges in der Visu geändert hast und überträgst.
> 
> Bislang haben wir dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden.
> Slebst das TB-West (für uns zuständig) konnte bisher keine Lösung bringen.



gerade bei serienmaschinen sollte man doch darauf achten das nicht zuviele softwareversionen herumgeistern oder 
ja und die abstürzerei beim visu laden nervt - darum mc off wenn es ums updaten geht! (wir nutzen aber PP - da kommt das auch des öfteren vor)



Interceptor schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das ich bisher nix performanteres gesehen habe als die B&R SPS.
> 
> Alleine schon das die Visu von vornherein dabei ist.



wie gesagt halte ich mich da raus - kenne bis jetzt nix anderes. 
lg&nice WE
knorpe


----------

